# 1953 ford jubilee



## Hester007 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have new points, plugs, condenser, wires, distributor cap less than 15 hours and now missing on one plug I changed plug swap wires 
and still no fire on that plug. 

Any idea.
Thank in advance.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I really don't know, but what if you tried rotating the distributor cap 180 degrees, and reinstall the spark plug wires as they should be, and see if another / different plug starts missing... could indicate a faulty cap.... cheap way to find out....


----------



## pletzvet (Feb 11, 2013)

Are you 100% sure it is an electrical issue or is it an air/fuel (i.e. valve) issue. You're in a pretty good position to get to the bottom of this - you know that you have fire and you know that you've got air/fuel, because the tractor is presumably running. Confirm that you have spark getting to that cylinder - grab an old reliable plug and plug it into the wire where you suspect there is a problem and give it a good ground and look for spark (no tools required). If you don't have spark at a well grounded plug then you know the problem in this case is between the spark plug and the distributor cap. If you have spark, then it's gotta be air/fuel - but since the tractor is running, it's got to be in the combustion chamber. Check for compression. Before getting to deep into things, pull the rocker cover off and check that you have all rockers working and valves are being opened and closed. You pretty much have to find an answer at this point.


----------



## Hester007 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have change the plug and switched the wire but the same # 3 from front or # 2 from the back or seat is still missing or not firing


----------

